# Jamis kromo



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

Has anyone here used a jamis kromo for trail riding? Im not too into dirt jumping but I can get a kromo frame for next to nothing. I'd use it at rays and some jump lines but I'd like to be able to hit the trails with it too. I know i could make it a 1x9 but would the geometry allow for trail riding? I have a rs pike i would put on it. Just wandering if it would be worth getting or if I should save a little for a Trans am or something like that


----------



## singlespeedmindset (Jul 20, 2008)

*Anyone tried it?*

Bump.

I'm interested in the same thing after seeing the '10 frames on closeout at Jenson.

It seems to get pretty good reviews. The chainstays are super short for a trail bike, so it might have a tendency to wheelie on the uphill. It has a high bottom bracket (~12.5") which is nice for clearing obstacles and reducing pedal strikes. The headtube angle seems right for a modern AM trail bike, but the listed angle is for a 100mm fork. It might look like a chopper if you run the Pike at 140mm.

Any comments? I might try cross-posting in the AM forum.


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

I havnt had any luck finding someone who has tried it, so im just gonna go for it. For the price of the frame and my spare parts Im gonna have a new ride for under $500 If I dont like it ill just try and sell it and start over. My pike has u-turn so that wont be a problem. Ill post back when I get a few rides in.


----------



## bionicman (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a Kromo that I've used for trail riding. Very recommended!
The frame is lively & fun. The forks not terrible. The stock tires simply will not work for traction. It needs a cassette for any real climbing. If your over 5'9" you'll probably need a longer stem on the large frame for ergonomics. Seat tube is an off size that you'll need as its not long enough for seated efficient pedaling. 

You'll also need some BMx style axle adjusters they are a must if you want your chain to stay on. ;-)


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Does anyone know the weight of the frame? Jenson has them going for a very tempting price right now...


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't know the weight off hand but if I had to guess I'd say mine is around 30 lbs. I'm not really into dirt jumping but got the frame only for dirt cheap so I took a chance. I've been trail riding it and it's a super fun bike. I've got a coil u turn pike and for now I'm sharing wheels with my dh bike. ( 823's w/ Hadley's ). Those wheels add quite a bit of weight. 1x9 drivetrain with x9 and juicy ultimate brakes. Climbing has a bit of a learning curve but that's not exactly what this bike is made for. I'm not sure what the complete bike from jenson comes with but the way I have it setup it's super capable of doing everything and I love riding it.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Jenson has the frame for 150 and I'm thinking it could be a good replacement for my old Mullet. Mine would be used for trail and bit of jumping, I'm so use to a small bike a regular trail bike feels odd. Are you able to get good pedal extension with such a short seat tube? I'd be interested in seeing a pic if you had one.


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't have a pic yet. I'll try to post one soon. I'm only 5'6" and I bought the longest post I could find. I think its 410 mm. If I was any taller it would be tough to get full extension and I already have it extended to the max. I'm the same way.... I like smaller bikes. If I ride a regular frame it almost feels weird.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm 5'7'' and the longest post I'm finding is a 350. Sounds like it would be pushing it. It seems it may be more doable if the clamp was at the top of the seat tube, rather than below the seat stay. If you don't mind and if you get the chance I'd be interested in some pics.


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm on vacation now riding in north Carolina. I just got a great pic but won't be able to upload it for a few days. As soon as I get home I'll throw it on here. I'll have to double check the seatpost length for you too. It's a cheap kalloy UNO one from my local shop. It might be shorter than 410.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Ah very nice. Had a buddy that spent some time in North Carolina and loved the biking there. When you get the time I would be interested in the seatpost and the pic. For now, ride on!


----------



## trav_co (Apr 4, 2012)

Its capable but I would possibly look into what you would need to build it up first they way you want


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

pic with the seat post all the way up. I double checked its 350mm and im 5'6. It works for me but too much taller would be tough. Again this bike rips on trails. Im taking it to the local pump track tomorrow which should be a blast as well.


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

better pic


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Dang, gina. So clean! Makes me want to pick one up and just deal with less than ideal pedal extension. Thanks for posting the pic!


----------

